# Blasc und SWTOR



## TheFallenAngel999 (22. Dezember 2011)

Hallo,
 Ich wollte eigentlich fragen: Funktioniert Blasc damit noch nicht? Es zeigt keine Spieldaten an. Wann wird SWTOR bei Blasc- vroaussichtlich funktionieren? Auch Spielzeiten sieht man noch nicht.

 Wird es auch so Charactertabellen geben wie für WoW? Muss nicht sofort sein und ist keine Kritik, ich kann mir denken, dass man so kurz vor WEihnachten und Silvester mit anderen Dingen beschäftigt ist. Würd mich trotzdem freuen wenn es vielleicht Anfang nächstes Jahres vielleicht schon gehen würde. Weis ja auch nicht ob da viel Arbeit dahintersteckt oder wenig...

 Freue mich mal über Antworten


----------



## kaepteniglo (22. Dezember 2011)

BLASC3 erfasst die Spielzeiten, siehe auch hier: http://my.buffed.de/gametime/view/details/144


----------



## TheFallenAngel999 (24. Dezember 2011)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> BLASC3 erfasst die Spielzeiten, siehe auch hier: http://my.buffed.de/...iew/details/144



 Bei mir funktioniert es irgendwie nicht. Ich suche schon ständig bei Blasc 3 in Optionen etc. aber ich find nichts mit dem es gehen soll. Er nimmt die Spielzeiten nicht. Chars mit Level Datenbank gibts für das Spiel noch keine?


----------



## kaepteniglo (24. Dezember 2011)

Hast du beim Spielzeitplugin SW:TOR aktiviert?

Eine Datenbank für SW:TOR exisitert (noch) nicht, auch nicht für Charaktere.


----------



## TheFallenAngel999 (29. Dezember 2011)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Hast du beim Spielzeitplugin SW:TOR aktiviert?
> 
> Eine Datenbank für SW:TOR exisitert (noch) nicht, auch nicht für Charaktere.




Jep ist aktiviert, ich habe schon gesucht ob ich bei den Einstellungen von Blasc irgendwas finde. Nichts zu machen. Außer den Spielzeiten bekomme ich auch keine Screenshots hin. Mache ich einen habe ich einen schwarzen Bildschirm auf den Screenshot und kein Bild.


 Jedesmal wenn ich Star Wars starte fragt mich der Computer das folgendes Programm Änderungen an den Computer nornehmen möchte. Origin habe ich nicht installiert, trotzdem fragt er das. Bei WoW habe und hatte ich nie das Problem damit.
 Ich vermute, auch das deswegen meine Spieldaten nicht aufgezeichnet werden. Bei meiner Freundin ist das selbe mit der Meldung Änderung an den Copmputer. Aber es lässt sich dann ganz normal spielen.


----------



## kaepteniglo (29. Dezember 2011)

Ahja, wohin hast du denn SW:TOR installiert? Doch nicht etwa in den Programme-Ordner.

Der Launcher fragt aber eh immer nach Admin-Rechten, da er sich ja selber updaten muss.


----------



## TheFallenAngel999 (29. Dezember 2011)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Ahja, wohin hast du denn SW:TOR installiert? Doch nicht etwa in den Programme-Ordner.
> 
> Der Launcher fragt aber eh immer nach Admin-Rechten, da er sich ja selber updaten muss.






 Jo in den Programme Ordner wie WoW und jedes andere Spiel auch...


----------



## kaepteniglo (29. Dezember 2011)

Der Programme-Ordner ist seit Vista ziemlich ungünstig für Spiele. Installier es mal in einen anderen Ordner. Am besten eine andere Platte/Partition.


----------



## Millijana (1. Januar 2012)

Ich habe es auf einer andenren Partition, und dennoch das gleiche "Problem"


----------



## Baladan (26. Januar 2012)

Jap hab das selbe Problem unter win7 64 bekomms einfach nicht zum laufen


----------



## TheFallenAngel999 (4. Februar 2012)

Ich habs schon aufgegeben... Schade hätte gerne meine SWTOR Spielzeiten oben. Aber ich denke, das liegt an den Launcher der sich ständig aktualisiert...


 Kommen mal Charactere für Star Wars beim Blasc-Crafter dazu? Hoffe bis dahin läuft es bei mir...


----------



## flauros (16. Februar 2012)

spiele seit 2 tage SWtoR und jetzt wären die Spielzeiten super.

Gestern im BLASC aktiviert.
Und leider geht nichts.
Sehr sehr schade!!!

Spiel liegt nicht im Programmeordner.


----------



## TheFallenAngel999 (17. März 2012)

flauros schrieb:


> spiele seit 2 tage SWtoR und jetzt wären die Spielzeiten super.
> 
> Gestern im BLASC aktiviert.
> Und leider geht nichts.
> ...




Ich hätte es auch gerne bei den Spielzeiten, aber ich habs aufgegeben da zu fragen. Hast du auch das Problem, das sich der Launcher imemr aktualisiert? Ich glaube das verhindert die uploades der Spielzeiten.


----------



## kaepteniglo (17. März 2012)

Habt ihr evtl. mal Logfiles von BLASC3?


----------



## TheFallenAngel999 (21. März 2012)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Habt ihr evtl. mal Logfiles von BLASC3?




 Wo finde ich da etwas?


----------



## kaepteniglo (21. März 2012)

Vista/Win7: C:\Users\Benutzername\AppData\Local\Blasc3


----------



## Svenman78 (30. März 2012)

Das Log ist leider leer


Edit: Jetzt klappt es plötzlich


----------



## Svenman78 (1. April 2012)

Er will wieder nicht, aber diesmal hab ich Log-Daten:


```
2012-03-29 17:12:04,073 [1] ERROR Program.Blasc3.Blasc3ServerConnection [(null)] - HtmlPage Request/Response error. Reason: Timeout für Vorgang überschritten
System.Net.WebException: Timeout für Vorgang überschritten
   bei System.Net.HttpWebRequest.GetResponse()
   bei Program.Blasc3.Blasc3ServerConnection.SendWebRequest(String url)
2012-03-29 21:52:04,201 [1] ERROR Program.Blasc3.Blasc3ServerConnection [(null)] - HtmlPage Request/Response error. Reason: Timeout für Vorgang überschritten
System.Net.WebException: Timeout für Vorgang überschritten
   bei System.Net.HttpWebRequest.GetResponse()
   bei Program.Blasc3.Blasc3ServerConnection.SendWebRequest(String url)
2012-03-30 00:12:04,355 [1] ERROR Program.Blasc3.Blasc3ServerConnection [(null)] - HtmlPage Request/Response error. Reason: Timeout für Vorgang überschritten
System.Net.WebException: Timeout für Vorgang überschritten
   bei System.Net.HttpWebRequest.GetResponse()
   bei Program.Blasc3.Blasc3ServerConnection.SendWebRequest(String url)
```


----------



## ZAM (1. April 2012)

Sieht so aus, als würde deine Firewall (oder Router) BLASC an der Kommunikation hindern.


----------



## bdix (29. April 2012)

Habe mich nach einer Weile auch mal wieder mit dem Problem beschäftigt. Derzeit bekomme ich nicht mal in den Einstellungen bei mybuffed Spiele für die Spielzeiterfassung hinzugefügt (übrigens mit verschiedenen Browsern getestet). Darf man das als Premium-Mitglied nicht?  

Es wäre prima, wenn bezüglich der mybuffed-Profil-Einstellungen mal etwas aufgefrischt wird. Ich hätte gerne Spielzeiten zu SWTOR angezeigt sowie Mottobildchen für SWTOR-Fans wären auch mal interessant. Wenn das buffed-Team wegen der vielen Arbeit nicht dazu kommen, überlasst es doch teilweise den Premium-Usern. So ein Mottobild ist ne Kleinigkeit (die Macht ist ja mit mir). 

Vielleicht ist es ja interessant, die Spielzeiten für alle Spiele bequem über BLASC auszuwählen und dann mit dem online-Profil abgleichen zu lassen. 

Ihr habt doch helle Köpfchen an Board, liebes buffed-Team. Auf geht's! Wenigstens die Problemchen sollten schnell erledigt werden.


----------



## kaepteniglo (30. April 2012)

Hi bdix,

man kommt schon an die Einstellungen für die Spielzeiteinstellung, nur kann man da keine Spiele manuell hinzufügen.

Was sagt den bei dir das Logfile, wenn du Spielzeit übertragen willst? Dass du SWTOR in BLASC aktiv hast, nehme ich mal an


----------



## Blackangel320 (1. Mai 2012)

selbe problem. am anfang hat blasc bei swtor geklappt plötzlich nicht mehr. ka warum.
Und sagt nicht es liegt an der install. alles wie vorher^^


----------



## kaepteniglo (1. Mai 2012)

Hast du evtl. mal ein Logfile?


----------



## Blackangel320 (2. Mai 2012)

hat sich erledigt. da ändert man nur 1 kleine einstellung in vista und schon gehts wieder.
vista ist manchmal nerv tötend xD

Sorry geht wieder.


----------



## kaepteniglo (2. Mai 2012)

Das gute wäre, wenn du uns noch verraten würdest, was du geändert hast


----------



## Blackangel320 (2. Mai 2012)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Das gute wäre, wenn du uns noch verraten würdest, was du geändert hast




Das gute bei vista oder das schlechte ist wenn man immer sicherheitshalber gefragt wird ob man es wirklich tun möchte.
Also die Admin abfrage nur in bestimmte fälle an machen recht schon damit Blasc nicht mehr geht.

Am besten die Admin abfrage ganz deaktiveren.


----------



## Ilharn (1. Juli 2012)

Auch ich habe dieses Problem.

Aber selbst in der Statistik werden keine Spieler angezeigt, die auf Seite 1 gepostet wurde ^^



> *Wer hat zuletzt gespielt?*
> Kein Spieler gefunden



Entweder spielt es wirklich keiner, oder aber es stimmt da was nicht


----------



## kaepteniglo (1. Juli 2012)

Dass bei "Wer hat zuletzt" gespielt keine Anzeige ist, könnte daran liegen, dass es heute noch keiner gestartet hatte.


----------



## Ilharn (1. Juli 2012)

Ist ja lustig... auf einmal funktioniert. Warum auch immer^^ *akte-x-musik-spielt*


----------



## =NR= Cerridwen (22. Juli 2012)

Huhu
Hatte bis jetzt das selbe Problem, dass keine Daten übertragen wurden.
Testweiste hab ich grad blasc und Swtor mit Adminrechten ausgestattet und es funktioniert.

Beste Grüße


----------



## kaepteniglo (23. Juli 2012)

Wohin wurde denn SWTOR und BLASC installiert?


----------

